# Tarpoon takes me to school



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I hooked my first tarpon today after work, off the Skyway. He took me to school. He spooled off about 200 yds of line and the rubbed a piling and shot me the "middle fin"---gone. I was stunned. I could not turn the fish around. Iknow use the boat. Amatuer mistake that won't happen next time! He just ran and my 6/0 spinning reel screamed like a newborn staring at an ugly nurse. DAMN THE BAD LUCK. A storm moved in and the water got rough we called it off at 9PM.

Joe---tarpon less Joe! :-[ :'(


----------



## catfish1225 (Jul 28, 2007)

Joe,
This is Jimbo, I met yo at the boat ramp today. thanks for all the tips you gave me I looke forward to using them. As you can see I joined the forum, its nice here I think I will like it!!!!! I look forward to learning lots from this site.
Jimbo


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice one Joe ;D Do you have Tarpon Fever now?


Welcome to the forum, catfish. [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Spend 3 hours last night shopping for a Tarpon rod and reel. Call the doctor, I have tarpon fever!

Welcome Jimbo. It was my pleasure to meet you. Just so you guys know, Jimbo has a "Bad Arse" Beavertail B2 skiff. I meet him last night launching to go tarpon fishing. Nice guy who knows his boats. Jimbo reach out to anyone here---great site with good guys eager to fish and help each other.

Now let me get back to tarpon gear shopping. Any suggestions for good combination rod and reel I can use for tarpon and big snook fishing?

Joe


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! Nothing like getting a little poon-tang at night huh? ;D 

I have three "poon" rods based on angler ability and size of fish.. 

My personal rod for small 5-30lb class "local" canal poons is a Shimano Stella 4000 on a 7' Shimano Compre 12lb class rod. My medium size set up is a Shimano Stratic 6000 on a '7 Penn Power Graph II 15-25lb class rod. My heave stick is a Shimano Baitrunner 6500 on a 7' Fenwick Atlanticstick Supreme 15-40lb class rod. On the two heavier rods I had the grips customized and removed the gimble. 

I'm looking for two more rods to finish my poon-tackle... ;D I'm looking for two heavy weight LW casting reel and rods.

Cheers


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

too bad Joe... 

use a 20-40 spinning rod.. Teramar / Dogfish / or the Evolution solid carbon one I use.. they all run about $100

the reel ... 60-80 Boca/Cabo or other large saltwater reel w/ good drag.

50lb braid.. you all set. ..$300


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

AWW, Joe! At least you got em on the line! ;D


----------

